# What lens goggles should i get?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Clear is suitable for all conditions except when it's really sunny.
Any kind of mirror will eliminate the brightness, but some do have a glare and some are terrible in low light conditions and night.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

i picked up a pair of light rose colored goggles this season and i love them. i was highly skeptical as i hate amber/other colored lenses. these i adjusted to well, and they are good in bright and low light situations.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Smith's Sensor Mirror is the standard non-cheap-orange Pacific Northwest lens type.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I suggest a rose/pink colour lens. Mirror is optional, but useful.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Smith's Sensor Mirror is the standard non-cheap-orange Pacific Northwest lens type.


/agree, my sensor mirror are pretty good for low light and bright conditions. Kinda flat during night boarding though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Each company has a different guide to their lenses. Choose a goggle, then check that company's lens rating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> /agree, my sensor mirror are pretty good for low light and bright conditions. Kinda flat during night boarding though.


I actually love my sensor mirrors at night. Deffinately a good lense


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/889-faq-s-equipment-guides-please-read.html#post97221


Seconded. Come on, I spent at LEAST 40 seconds putting that thing together. Surely you could spend as much time reading it. :laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> I actually love my sensor mirrors at night. Deffinately a good lense


Ah my bad, I have ignitor mirror not sensor


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

i have two pairs...one a cheapy for night skiing with a yellow/orange mix lens which has great contrast of the snow ahead of you.

The other is a bronze (brown) lens with gold mirror finish which is great during sunny days


----------

